# Family trip to St.George island (go pro video)



## J RAY (Jun 22, 2016)

Caught some fish. Had some fun. Made some memories.


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jun 23, 2016)

Cool video thanks for sharing


----------



## killswitch (Jun 23, 2016)

Awesome !!  Reminded me when mine were that young doing the same stuff at SGI.


----------



## Fourfingers (Jun 23, 2016)

Looks like yall had a blast. Good times


----------



## FishermanSailor (Jun 23, 2016)

Excellent!!!


----------



## J RAY (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 27, 2016)

Great video!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2016)

Enjoyed that!


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 27, 2016)

That was awesome!


----------

